# Wearing Babies In The Winter



## ARK (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Mamas. What type of carrier do you find easiest to wear during the cold months? My DS is 4 1/2 mo and this spring/summer we've used a kozy, maya ring sling and moby wrap. I probally use the wrap the most. I love how close it holds my baby on my chest. But now that it's getting cold I've been trying to figure out ways to wear the carriers, ie; outside of my jacket with baby bundled up, or underneath my jacket but then I'm not able to zip it.....So what creative solutions have you all come up with? Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a gigantic men's xl coat and I wear a ring sling under (a stretchy wrap would work too). I can take the baby on & off with my coat on, and I can zip the coat up over her.

But then, it doesn't get super cold here.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I want to get a karmababy in fleece!


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

I love my Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I always put dd in the mei tai (in front) and then put a big coat on over us both.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

I always do under the coat. And zip up the bottom as far as I can. And then use a blanket to cover the rest of my dc.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

I wore DD in a Moby, over a couple of thin layers, but under my coat.

The coat is an A-line Anne Klein number, which I am about to list for sale on the trading post, actually, for $25 plus shipping. It's size 16W.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I used my fleece pouch or my Moby but always under a jacket. I just steal one of DH's jacket's for the winter.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
I always put dd in the mei tai (in front) and then put a big coat on over us both.









:


----------



## katemum (May 14, 2007)

Have you seen this? http://www.togetherbe.com/
It looks so cozy, I have to steel myself every time I go to the store that sells them locally.....I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist once the colder weather hits!
I usually just wear dd on my front or hip and a big coat that will keep us both covered.


----------



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

my baby was born in Jan.I used to wear her under my coat.
to keep my neck warm I used a shawl.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

Like the previous posters, I wear a large coat over my baby in a Moby. Works for us!


----------



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katemum* 
Have you seen this? http://www.togetherbe.com/
It looks so cozy, I have to steel myself every time I go to the store that sells them locally.....I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist once the colder weather hits!
I usually just wear dd on my front or hip and a big coat that will keep us both covered.

OMG: These are awesome! For some reason, I think they're pretty funny, too. Maybe I'm just imagining the looks I'd get from folks who think I'm crazy to be wearing ds so much anyway.

I think I want one... Now, if only they made waterproof raincoat versions for these rainy days.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought a big poncho style coat and wore DS in the wrap underneath.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I simply just bundle my son up and wear him outside!....I *could* do the under the jacket thing...but that just means spending more money which we dont have! lol....

For a super cozy winter carrier...try a traditional podegei!...wraps all the way around them and you!


----------



## skydancer (Nov 11, 2004)

It gets pretty cold and snowy here. After searching for a solution, I found this: http://store.babycenter.com/product/...t.do?asc=false

It's pretty expensive (in my opinion), but I like how you can wear it for three different purposes. I did order it, but the wrong size was sent, so I'm waiting for it to arrive (again!). The quality seems to be very good and the concept well thought out (for instance, the coat hood doesn't have strings, just the adjustable elastic cord thing). To me it looks better in person than in the photos. I think I will still have to layer under it for really cold days, but because it isn't too heavy, it should work for fall, winter, and spring. I plan on wearing my ergo with it. The only downside is that it only works for forward carrying.

Good luck finding something that works for you!


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

A friend of mine is the creator/owner of the Peekaru vest that Katemum posted a link to. OMG they are so comfy and warm and easy to use (I swear I'm not just saying that b/c she's my friend







). I think I'm going to buy one for my winter babe







.


----------



## stitchinmama (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm hoping to get one of these fairly soon http://www.suseskinder.com/divineridejacket.htm
It has a hood and can be used for front and back carries


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to babywearing


----------



## ARK (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katemum* 
Have you seen this? http://www.togetherbe.com/
It looks so cozy, I have to steel myself every time I go to the store that sells them locally.....I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist once the colder weather hits!
I usually just wear dd on my front or hip and a big coat that will keep us both covered.

thanks for all the helpful info. these look awesome! i'm going to look into them some more, i may hve to start a little stash savings for one!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

i jsut wear a t-shirt and baby wears a vest, baby grow and a cardie and a hat and i put my coat over us both and wear a scalf to keep my neck warm. when it gets colder i will have to wear a cardi/sweeater myself and put DD in a coat.

Kiz


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i think it somewhat depends on how long you spend outside at a time (like are you hiking through the woods, or running from car into store, etc.) and also how cold it gets where you live.

i just bought a wool babywearing poncho that i'm going to wear this winter as a maternity poncho. i like that it's easily used for either front or back carries, and that it's super easy to get on and off over me and child. but of course it's not what i'm going to use if we're going to be outside for any length of time - just not warm enough for that where we live. i saw some great directions for making a babywearing coat for back-carries on the DIY at thebabywearer.com and i'm going to definitely make one of those next year for when we're spending more time outside. i also own a long microfleece cape with a hood, and i've done front carriers in it. it is super warm because it's basically floor length, like wrapping a huge fleece blanket around both of us. my MIL made it for me.

there are also carriers that are going to keep your baby warmer in the winter, like some of the scandi mt's that are made with wool and corduroy, and babyhawk lined mt's with minkee which is nice and warm. babylegs are also nice for keeping those exposed legs warm, since their pants often ride up while in a carrier.


----------



## Fanny H (Jul 13, 2007)

My son is 1yrs old, and I like to wear him on my back. I usually use mei tai because it's so easy to put on and it doesn't get too hot for him with all the clothes. If it gets really cold, I use fleece cover and/or poncho.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katemum* 
Have you seen this? http://www.togetherbe.com/
It looks so cozy, I have to steel myself every time I go to the store that sells them locally.....I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist once the colder weather hits!
I usually just wear dd on my front or hip and a big coat that will keep us both covered.

I totally want one of those now! That looks so snugly, and really practical.

This will be my first full winter with my baby, so I'm enjoying learning what all you pros have done


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My preference was a thin, cool carrier that could be used indoors or out and in any season, and a coat big enough to fit over the two of us. Going out for a walk meant putting on our coat and baby's hat. Walking inside meant taking off the coat and hat and not having to worry about either of us overheating with a fleece carrier in an overheated store or home.

ETA: I did use a scarf around my own neck as well, as I couldn't fasten the coat around my chest or neck with a baby on my front.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katemum* 
Have you seen this? http://www.togetherbe.com/
It looks so cozy, I have to steel myself every time I go to the store that sells them locally.....I'm not sure I'm going to be able to resist once the colder weather hits!
I usually just wear dd on my front or hip and a big coat that will keep us both covered.

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my Nori Vest! I was coming on here to recommend it.







On REALLY cold days i would throw my jacket on too, but normally it was warm enough for both of us, especially with a little baby whos legs are all covered. other then additonal babylegs i didn't even put a winter jacket on my baby with the Nori. it was so easy! (WITH ERGO)


----------



## travelingfam (Oct 22, 2007)

I made sure to wear a stretchy v-neck tank top and then put a sweater over that so I could lift up my sweater and pull down my tank top from the top to nurse. I put a fleece over my Sleepy Wrap and zipped my son inside. If you only have a long sleeve v-neck on, then wear a scarf because the draft is something when the wind blows with a bare chest!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I live in Japan so I have a collection of *mama coats* all free/hand me downs. I do see a lot of covers for babywearing. They look like a podegi but it is just for covering up baby, like a blanket with straps and rings to thread the straps through. I have also seen just blankets tucked around the baby, just stuck in the space between you and baby. maybe not the option for the fashion minded









I did get some nice booties from Stonz for babe`s feet. We have used them a ton already, not so cold but they are so easy to slip on and do up the toggle, I just put right over babes bare feet and off we go. They don`t come off either.

Kathryn


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
I have a gigantic men's xl coat and I wear a ring sling under (a stretchy wrap would work too). I can take the baby on & off with my coat on, and I can zip the coat up over her.

But then, it doesn't get super cold here.

I do something similar. I am petite so I got the next size up in a regular. I just use my normal ring sling and put it on before I put my coat on. Granted it is not the perfect way to wear a sling, but it works and ds stayed warm all last winter and it gets to 0 a lot and is below 30 most of the time.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I carried DS in an Ergo in the front with Suse's Kinder Coat. I was a little disappointed in the quality of the coat and had to return it for a new one after a zipper busted. But I have to say that coat was a lifesaver last winter in New England. I was able to get out almost every day for a 4-mile walk. It just meant timing it right so that DS would nap so he would be all bundled up and not sticking his arms out. I also put him in a fleece bunting suit because his feet and hands would still get cold inside the coat.

Edited to add that they have improved the quality of the zippers on the coat now.


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

I wear DD in a mei tei and put my maternity coat on over top of us both. I can do it up most of the way and we keep each other pretty snug, so I'm careful not to overdress her. I will put a hat on her if it's really chilly though. We haven't had very cold weather yet, so I'm hoping this continues to work once it starts to get even cooler.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

When my oldest was little I'd put her in a tummy to tummy or kangaroo carry in a fleece pouch and just wear my regular (LL Bean pea) coat open.

I bought a minkee lined mei tai not too long ago and have been eagerly waiting to use it with my younger DD . . . but it has been in the 70s. And she has decided she hates back carries. And I just plain don't do front carries with 36lb children.

So I might just use it with my older 32lb 4 y.o. daughter, lol, who still loves back carries. You just can't make this stuff up.

-V.


----------

